# Croaker thick



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I posted this on the boating board but if you guys want to get some nice HH on the ES , just go to the usual spots . They are thick .Big croaker , no pics 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry guys , I dropped the camera and ruined it this evening . The hardhead are thick here and we did very well considering that my motor was bogging down and I couldn't get to my normal spot . The storm that was predicted never materialised and we anchored up in 4.5 feet in a lee off of Windgate Point and still caught a nice brace of the croaking things up to 17" . Not what I had hoped for and not a single striped one . I dropped the camera and it never worked after that and I'm still hoping the SOB will work after I mess with it . Thanks go out to Roger and his wife who met me at the dock and provided some great company and plenty of cold ones . Croaker are thick in the lower rivers of the bay and can be had by anyone not worried about catching that trophy .


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job, sorry I missed your call, I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

great trip last night. some really nice croaker in the mix. thanks again mike, megan and i ha a blast


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here's a couple*


----------

